# GEZ-Scherge



## WHIGGA (10. September 2009)

30. Dezember, müde und abgespannt von der Arbeit fuhr ich in die Wohnung meiner Freundin. Dort war es aufgeräumt, im Kühlschrank war etwas zu essen. Nachdem ich mir den Magen vollgeschlagen hatte, machte ich es mir auf dem Sofa bequem.

In diesem Moment klingelt es an der Wohnungstür. Ich gehe zur Tür und blicke durch den Spion. Dort stand ein etwa 40 Jahre alter, gut gekleideter Mann.

Kaum hatte ich die Tür geöffnet, fing der gute Mann auch schon an: GEZ-Scherge: "Guten Tag, mein Name ist Lars Lästig, ich bin ihr Rundfunkgebührenbeaufftragter

.....blabla......blabla"

GEZ? Wirklich ein GEZ-Scherge? Oh je...GEZ-Scherge:"..........blabla........sind sie FRAU ANJA K.?"

Hat der mich wirklich gerade gefragt ob ich Frau Anja K. (meine Freundin) bin? (Ich sehe nun wirklich nicht wie eine Frau aus, zudem trug ich einen deutlich sichtbaren 3-Tagesbart)

Das verschlug selbst mir die Sprache. Stille machte sich im Hausflur breit. Plötzlich traf mich der Hammer der Erkenntnis: Es gibt ein Leben nach dem Gehirntod, der Beweis steht vor dir. Pack den Typen ein und der nächste Nobelpreis ist dir sicher. Ich entschied mich dagegen, denn der gute Mann war sicher nicht stubenrein und ich antwortete ihm stattdessen, daß ich Gina W. sei, die uneheliche Tochter von Frau K.

GEZ-Scherge: "Nagut lassen wir das. Sie wissen sicher.......blabla.........verpflichtet ..........blabla........anzumelden......"

Ich unterbrach den Redefluss des GEZ-Schergen nur ungern, aber ich teilte ihm mit, daß ich mal auf die Toilette müßte, versprach ihm aber, daß ich gleich wieder da bin und schloß die Tür hinter mir. Nach 5 Minuten gab es die ersten zarten Klingelversuche.

Nach weiteren 3 Minuten klingelte er Sturm und ich öffnete wieder die Tür.

GEZ-Scherge: "Was haben sie denn solange gemacht?"

Wahrheitsgemäß antwortete ich ihm, daß ich ein lauwarmes Bier getrunken habe. Außerdem mußten mal wieder meine Fussnägel geschnitten werden.

GEZ-Scherge: "So eine Frechheit, sowas habe ich ja noch nie erlebt...."

Ich mußte dem guten Mann leider Recht geben und versprach meine Freundin noch heute Abend darauf anzusprechen, warum sie das Bier nicht in den Kühlschrank gestellt hatte. Wirklich eine Frechheit. Nun lief dieser geistige Tiefflieger rot an und rastete aus..

GEZ-Scherge: "Wenn sie noch weiter so ein Kasperltheater veranstalten, kann ich auch andere Seiten aufziehen. Ein Anruf von mir und die Polizei durchsucht ihre Wohnung......blabla........ das wird sehr teuer für sie......blabla".

Logisch, mit Bundesgrenzschutz und Sondereinsatzkommando.

Sichtbar eingeschüchtert versprach ich nun, effektiv mitzuarbeiten und mein Kasperltheater bleiben zu lassen.

GEZ-Scherge: "Besitzen sie einen Fernseher oder ein Radio?"

Freundlich gab ich dem Mann Auskunft.. "Ja klar, ich besitze 2 Fernseher, 3 Radios, noch ein Radio in meinem Büro und zwei in meinen Autos."

GEZ-Scherge: "Haben sie diese angemeldet?"

"Nein, bisher leider nicht."

GEZ-Scherge: "Wie lange besitzen sie diese Geräte schon?"

"Ca. 10-12 Jahre."

Uiiiii, jetzt war er am Sabbern, als er seine Provision in Gedanken überschlug. Nunja, um es kurz zu machen, er hielt mir nach 1-2 Minuten zwei Zettel zur Unterschrift unter die Nase. Eine Anmeldung der GEZ und einen Schrieb, daß ich schon seit 5 Jahren die Geräte besitze. Beides auf den Namen und die Adresse meiner Freundin ausgestellt.

Freundlich wie ich nun einmal bin teilte ich ihm mit, daß ich weder Frau Anja K. bin, noch hier wohne.

GEZ-Scherge: "Wo wohnen sie denn?"

Ich: "Wissen sie das nicht?"

GEZ-Scherge: "Nee"

Ich: "Super, schönen guten Abend"

Ich schloß die Tür, schaltete die Klingel ab und den Fernseher ein, das Bier war auch schon etwas kühler.

Wenn ich Glück habe, kommen vielleicht auch bald mal wieder die Zeugen Jehovas vorbei.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

das ist nur eine geschichte, und nein - sie stammt nicht von mir ! vieleicht ist sie wahr - vieleicht auch nicht - aber das ist hier nicht das worum es geht ...
ich finde das  lustig ! und es gibt sicher ein Paar die das noch nicht kennen - und auch mal lachen wollen...
MfG


----------



## Berserkius (10. September 2009)

Geile Story, ach schade dachte hatteste erlebt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (10. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 echt geil ^^
so oder so ähnlich erleb ich das auch mit den Zeugen Jehovas ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (10. September 2009)

Geilo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. September 2009)

Und die Staatsmafia hat zugeschlagen! xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2009)

Wunderbar geschrieben, genau mein Humor!!


Ich hatte mich übrigens seinerzeit, als ich zu meiner artig angemeldeten und zahlenden Freundin zog, bravbürgerlich bei dem Schweineladen abgemeldet, dies nett begründet (Zuzug zur Freundin, deren Adresse und GEZ Nummer angegeben) und daraufhin eine schrifltiche Bestätigung der Abmeldung erhalten.

Jetzt, nach etwa 5 Jahren teilen die Gehrinakrobaten mir mit, dass ihnen auf gefallen ist, dass ich unter der Adresse unter der ich wohne (nämlich die unveränderte Adresse meiner Freundin) ja gar keine GEZ angemeldet habe. Ich solle das doch tun oder zumindest mitteilen, warum ich es nicht zu tun gedenke.

Bis jetzt hat mir die Kasperbude zwei Briefe geschrieben, ma gucken was noch kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Mülleimer ist groß


----------



## Stancer (11. September 2009)

Hab mich vor 6 Jahren abgemeldet und nie wieder was von denen gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normal schicken die ja regelmäßig Briefe "Haben sie sich mittlerweile nen TV gekauft? " .... aber selbst das nicht.
Naja hab denen damals gesagt, das ich beruflich bedingt nie Zuhause bin und TV deswegen verkauft habe. Die waren wohl in der Zeit danach paar mal da und haben geklingelt. Bei den Nachbarn gefragt wo ich bin und die haben halt gesagt ich sei beruflich nur alle 2-3 Wochen einmal kurz Zuhause. Hat denen wohl gereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. September 2009)

Wie ich die GEZ hasse, verabscheue, den tod wünsche.
Ich kann diesen Drecksladen sowas von garnicht ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (11. September 2009)

erstaunlich das es noch nicht kam aber: OLD!
nichts desto trotz find ich es immernoch lustig ^^

p.s ich frag mich grad ob ich für mein neues handy auch gez anmelden müsste...


----------



## Scharamo (11. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> erstaunlich das es noch nicht kam aber: OLD!
> nichts desto trotz find ich es immernoch lustig ^^
> 
> p.s ich frag mich grad ob ich für mein neues handy auch gez anmelden müsste...



Du musst bald für die Türklingel zahlen... ich meine die läuft auch ohne Werbeunterbrechung. (bei richtiger anwendung)


----------



## Gutgore (11. September 2009)

muss man eigtl rein gesetzlich her gez zahlen?


----------



## Scharamo (11. September 2009)

Selbst wenn, sie können nicht in deine Wohnung so lange du sie nicht lässt. Von daher...


----------



## Bloodletting (11. September 2009)

Ich find es ja eine Unverschämtheit, dass ZDF GEZ-Gebühren kassiert und trotzdem Werbung sendet.
Kennt da jemand den Hintergrund?


----------



## Gutgore (11. September 2009)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Selbst wenn, sie können nicht in deine Wohnung so lange du sie nicht lässt. Von daher...



gut zu wissen , gleich mal abmelden den mist...


danke^^


----------



## Reo_MC (11. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich find es ja eine Unverschämtheit, dass ZDF GEZ-Gebühren kassiert und trotzdem Werbung sendet.
> Kennt da jemand den Hintergrund?



Sie können es sich trotzdem nicht leisten zu senden, das ist die einzige logische Erklärung.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. September 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Sie können es sich trotzdem nicht leisten zu senden, das ist die einzige logische Erklärung.



Hmm, aha. Und da können sie sich die Rechte für die Länderspiele leisten?^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich find es ja eine Unverschämtheit, dass ZDF GEZ-Gebühren kassiert und trotzdem Werbung sendet.
> Kennt da jemand den Hintergrund?



Was du sagst stimmt nur bedingt.
Das ZDF (und die ARD) dürfen nur bis 2000 Uhr Werbung senden. An Sonn-und Feiertagen gar nicht.




Gutgore schrieb:


> muss man eigtl rein gesetzlich her gez zahlen?



JA, außer man gehört zu der Gruppe Leute die sich befreien lassen kann (z.B. Hartz 4 Empfänger)


----------



## shadow24 (11. September 2009)

Hier nur mal eine Info zu der GEZ(von Wiki):
Ermittlung und Überwachung  [Bearbeiten]
Die GEZ unterhält keinen eigenen Außendienst, sie erfasst neue Teilnehmer ausschließlich durch Adressabgleich, Anschreiben und aus anderen Quellen erhaltenen Daten.

Bei ausbleibender Antwort auf ihre Anschreiben verfasst die GEZ die nachfolgenden Schreiben in immer strengeren Formulierungen, die häufig die Assoziation wecken, es würden demnächst hoheitliche Maßnahmen ergriffen. Da diese an alle angeschriebenen Personen gehen, werden daher auch eigentlich nicht auskunftspflichtige Personen zur Auskunft aufgefordert.[5]

Darüber hinaus lässt sich die GEZ – zur Ergänzung der Adressdaten der Einwohnerämter – unter anderem von den Rundfunkgebührenbeauftragten der Landesrundfunkanstalten zuarbeiten, um weitere neue Daten zu erhalten.[6] Die vermeintlichen „GEZ-Kontrolleure“ (als Gesamtheit auch Beauftragtendienst genannt) sind selbstständig tätige Außendienstmitarbeiter der Landesrundfunkanstalten (bzw. deren Angestellte) ohne hoheitliche Befugnisse (wie beispielsweise den Zutritt zu Privaträumen). So etwa hatte 2006 der MDR 141 freiberufliche Gebührenfahnder, die im Schnitt ca. 30.000 Euro Provision pro Jahr bekamen. Die Gebührenbeauftragten arbeiten auf der Basis von Erfolgsprovisionen und haben sich durch einen Dienstausweis der Landesrundfunkanstalt auszuweisen.

Die GEZ darf von Nicht-Teilnehmern keine Daten speichern bzw. von ehemaligen Rundfunkteilnehmern die Daten nur in einem begrenzten Zeitraum speichern. Daher kommt es vor, dass die GEZ Personen erneut anschreibt, da vorherige Anschreiben nicht gespeichert werden.

Dass die GEZ oder deren Beauftragte mit Peilwagen nach Schwarzsehern sucht, ist eine moderne Sage.


----------



## Kaldreth (11. September 2009)

Ich halte unabhängige Medien für sehr wichtig und bin deshalb Beführworter der GEZ! Viele wissen gar nicht was und warum sie GEZ bezahlen! 

Der Umfang, die Art der "Eintreibung" etc. stößt mir aber sauer auf und sollte mal überdacht werden!


----------



## Windelwilli (11. September 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich halte *unabhängige Medien *für sehr wichtig und bin deshalb Beführworter der GEZ! Viele wissen gar nicht was und warum sie GEZ bezahlen!
> 
> Der Umfang, die Art der "Eintreibung" etc. stößt mir aber sauer auf und sollte mal überdacht werden!



Wo sind die öffentlich rechtlichen bitte unabhängig? Die sind abhängig von unserem Geld und schlagen Meinungstechnisch sowie politisch immer ihr Fähnchen nach dem Wind.
Das ist für mich alles, nur nicht unabhängig.
Bei den Privaten weiß ich zumindest woran ich bin, die wollen und müssen Profit machen.


----------



## Manowar (11. September 2009)

El schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> echt geil ^^
> so oder so ähnlich erleb ich das auch mit den Zeugen Jehovas ^^



Die bleiben nie lang bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die kamen bei der letzten Hitzewelle hier an, da es so warm war, hatte ich natürlich kein Shirt oder ähnliches an.
Ich öffne die Türe,die zarten Klänge von Belphegor gelangen nach draussen und ihre Augen blieben an der Tattoowierung am Oberkörper hängen.

Legen mir nen Flyer auf die Fussmatte,drehen sich um und gehen einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (11. September 2009)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Wo sind die öffentlich rechtlichen bitte unabhängig? Die sind abhängig von unserem Geld und schlagen Meinungstechnisch sowie politisch immer ihr Fähnchen nach dem Wind.
> Das ist für mich alles, nur nicht unabhängig.
> Bei den Privaten weiß ich zumindest woran ich bin, die wollen und müssen Profit machen.



Wo sind denn die Medien nicht unabhängig? Eben da die Privaten Profit machen müssen richten sie sich an Hauptzielgruppen, die Geld bringen! Randthemen, die Leute mit einer geringere Kaufkraft oder nicht der "Zielgruppe" entsprechen werden nicht bedient, weil sie für Werbepartner uninteressant sind! 

Gerade weil sie Profit machen sind die Privatsender eben nicht unabhängig!


----------



## Caveman1979 (11. September 2009)

Genail geschrieben!

Wo bei ich die sache noch angeheizt hätte nach der frage sind sie Frau ..... hätte ich mich im hausflur suchend mit den Augen umherrgeschaud  solange bis der geisteswissenschaftler seinen fehler gemerkt hätte oder versucht hätte das gespräch erneut aufzusuchen.(Anmerkung der Witzelmann kann gar nix ohne voranmeldung auch wenn er von der gez ist ,ich hätte die polizei kommen lassen und wenn sie einmal da wären hätte ich sie gebetten diesen wild fremden mann von der türe zuentfernen da es meine Bürgerpflicht ja wäre Stalker von meiner Freundin fern zuhalten)


Kein Witz :ich bezog meine neue Wohnung gerade (umzug von einem Bundesland ins andere)war einen Tag dort gerade damit beschäftigt meine sachen einzuräumen die hälfte stand noch im Hof (wie der fernsehr und anlage) da kommt eine Frau auf mich zu zieht einen Ausweis und legt los ich bin Frau bla bla bla von den Bayrischen......... sind ihre geräte angemeldet?erschrocken über so viel fleiß antwortete ich natürlich alle haben einen seriennr. und sind nicht vom LKw gefallen.Nein sie verstehn mich falsch kam die Antwort ich bin von der GEZ zahlen sie hier dafür?Hä ich ziehe gerade hier ein wie sie unschwer erkennen (nebenbei ich zahlte schon seid jahren meine Gez gebühr nur eben da wo ich vorher wohnte,wuste auch nicht das es so einen unterschied macht wo man wohnt aber egal) antworte ich nein Hier habe ich noch keine GEZ gezahlt!Im nu wurde ihr gesicht Fröhlich und ein Zettelblock wanderte in ihre hand wie viele Geräte habe sie den und wie lange betreiben sie die gräte (und jetzt kommt es) Hier schon!
So nochmal Liebe Frau GEZ ich ziehe hier gerade ein(sie steht immer noch zwischen meinen Ganzen Möbeln,und nein sie bot mir nicht an mit zuhelfen) was glauben sie wie lange ich wohl meine 2 Geräte wohl hier schon betreiben wenn sie vor ihnen stehn.Ich glaube echt das mansche Arbeit ja zu verdummung führen kann,aber das ist ja wohl das beste Beispiel dafür das Geistische umnachtung ihre Höhen erreichen kann.Da die Nette Frau nun merkte das ich etwas gestreßt von ihren Fragen nervös meine sachen weiter in meine Wohnung brachte setzte sie die krone auf "Also sie zahlen keine GEZ"ich natürlich zahle ich sie "nun gut dann haben sie einen Nachweis den ich gern mal sehn würde?Und genau in diesem Moment Verdunkelte sich die Welt und nur diese Liebe Nette Frau war als Lichtgestallt zuerkennen.Ich bat sie um erlösung und bekamm sie "anhand von einer telefonnr. wo ich mich dann hinwenden konnte um nachzuweisen das ich zahle,wenn ich dann eingezogen bin und alles gefunden habe.
Das Telefonat war auch sehr interresant aber das ist dann wieder eine andere (Welt) äh Geschichte.


----------



## Sascha_BO (11. September 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> [...] Viele wissen gar nicht was und warum sie GEZ bezahlen! [...]


Bei DEM Programm von ARD, ZDF und den Dritten ist das auch nur schwer zu verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jeder volljährige Honk mit eigener Bude wird zur Kasse gebeten... für ein Programm, daß (so kommts mir meistens vor) für eine Zielgruppe Ü60 bis Friedhof ausgelegt ist... mal von bißchen Sport und den "Täglichen Seifen" abgesehen, aber die sind auch eher was für Hirntote.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (11. September 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich halte unabhängige Medien für sehr wichtig und bin deshalb Beführworter der GEZ! Viele wissen gar nicht was und warum sie GEZ bezahlen!
> 
> Der Umfang, die Art der "Eintreibung" etc. stößt mir aber sauer auf und sollte mal überdacht werden!


also da bringst du aber etwas durcheinander:denn die GEZ ist kein unabhängiges Medium.die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender schon.die halte ich auch für wichtig.aber die GEZ ist nur eine Art Inakassounternehmen für die Sender...
und etwas merkwürdig ist dein Satz "warum sie GEZ zahlen"...man zahlt keine GEZ sondern Gebühren die die GEZ(Gebühreneinzugszentrale) eintreibt.wahrscheinlich meintest du das,aber da hier sehr viele jüngere im Forum sind wollte ich das nur mal klarstellen...
deinem letzten Satz kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen...


----------



## Kaldreth (11. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Bei DEM Programm von ARD, ZDF und den Dritten ist das auch nur schwer zu verstehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja es gibt die ganzen Politiktalkshows Maischberger und Anne Will etc., dann gibt es noch die Talkshows Beckmann u. Kerner etc. sowie z.B. das heute Journal und das Morgen Magazin! Außerdem gucke ich Sonntags gerne mal den Tatort (finde ich immer noch besser als diese total unrealistische CSI Sch...) oder Samstags auch mal Wetten Dass. Mal ganz abgesehen von den neuen Digitalen Sendern wo wirklich sehr häufig sehr interessante Dokumentarfilme laufen... 

Ich bin 25 und guck sowas zumindest lieber an als Gerichtssendungen, Frauen Tausch usw. aber gut ist Geschmackssache! 

und @ shadow klar du hast natürlich Recht!


----------



## Bloodletting (11. September 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> gerne mal den Tatort (finde ich immer noch besser als diese total unrealistische CSI Sch...)



Die ist aber vom schauspielerischen Können immernoch 1000% über allem, was Deutschland im Krimi-Bereich zu bieten hat ...


----------



## Havamal (11. September 2009)

Ich schau schon lang kein Fernsehn mehr, ich streame mir die Serien die mich interessieren! Komme aus Österreich und da zahl ich für den ORF den ich nie schau da er erstens nur lauwarme Nachrichten hat, und 2en diesselben Serien wie Pro7 oder RTl 1-2 Tage später ausstrahlt!

Dann hast du dauernd irgendwelche Pfaffen bei irgendwelche Diskussionen dabei, die sie überhaupt nicht angehn, wo sie ihren Senf abgeben darüber was ihr Gott eigentlich will, also wenn die wirklich jemanden anderes als sich selber im Kopf höhren, würd ich mir Sorgen machen, und sie nicht zur Diskussionsrunde einladen, jemanden der es sich zu Lebensuafgabe gemacht hat Unbewiesenes als Tatsachen zu verkaufen, würde ich nicht noch dafür belohnen!


Für solch einen Schrott zahl ich keine Gebühr!


----------



## Kaldreth (11. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Die ist aber vom schauspielerischen Können immernoch 1000% über allem, was Deutschland im Krimi-Bereich zu bieten hat ...



Was meinst du mit "die"? Solltest du CSI meinen, dann guck dir ernsthaft mal einen Münster Tatort an! Aber wie gesagt Geschmackssache!


----------



## Bloodletting (11. September 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "die"? Solltest du CSI meinen, dann guck dir ernsthaft mal einen Münster Tatort an! Aber wie gesagt Geschmackssache!



Das mag für die Hauptdarsteller gelten, aber jeder Nebendarsteller im Tatort spielt so grottenschlecht, dass meine Fußnägel aus den Füßen flüchten, um sich in eine Kreissäge zu retten.


----------



## Sascha_BO (11. September 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Naja es gibt die ganzen Politiktalkshows Maischberger und Anne Will etc., dann gibt es noch die Talkshows Beckmann u. Kerner etc. sowie z.B. das heute Journal und das Morgen Magazin! Außerdem gucke ich Sonntags gerne mal den Tatort (finde ich immer noch besser als diese total unrealistische CSI Sch...) oder Samstags auch mal Wetten Dass. Mal ganz abgesehen von den neuen Digitalen Sendern wo wirklich sehr häufig sehr interessante Dokumentarfilme laufen...
> 
> Ich bin 25 und guck sowas zumindest lieber an als Gerichtssendungen, Frauen Tausch usw. aber gut ist Geschmackssache!


Das das Fernsehprogramm auf anderen Sendern natürlich auch Rotz ist (nur für andere Altersklassen) is nichts neues, nur bieten die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen für meinen Geschmack zu wenig Abwechslung für alle Altersklassen. Mir ist eine vernünftige (Polit)Talkshow oder demnächst wieder der Schmidt sicher auch lieber als jeder Stefan Raab, interessante Dokus nehm ich auch gern von N24, und Filme und Serien... ja da stinken die ÖR doch ziemlich ab. Dt. Familienserien sind nicht mein Ding und die 200. Wiederholungen der uralt-James Bond Filme nachts um 0:30 sind auch nicht gerade das was mich da halten würde. Statt dessen gibts aber jede Woche (gefühlt) 20 Hirntotenparaden der Volksmusik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gutes Programm sieht für mich anders aus.


----------



## Potpotom (11. September 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Legen mir nen Flyer auf die Fussmatte,drehen sich um und gehen einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Misst mal fix in ein Weihnachtsmannkostüm schlüpfen... da kriegste nicht mal mehr einen Flyer. Eine Kutte vom Sensenmann nebst Sense geht auch.

PS: Ja, ich mag Kostüme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (11. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Misst mal fix in ein Weihnachtsmannkostüm schlüpfen... da kriegste nicht mal mehr einen Flyer. Eine Kutte vom Sensenmann nebst Sense geht auch.
> 
> PS: Ja, ich mag Kostüme.
> 
> ...



Und da haste kein Tier 6 Set?


----------



## Potpotom (11. September 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und da haste kein Tier 6 Set?


Naja, es sollte schon etwas sein was man fix drüberziehen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn es dann auch noch mit der Überzeugung dieser "Sekte" kolidiert isses auch nen schöner Vorteil, wenn man es Vorteil nennen mag.


----------



## Winipek (11. September 2009)

Kann mir mal einer verraten, was die Gebühr im Ausland kostet ? So in der Schweiz zum Beispiel?
Danke^^


----------



## vollmi (11. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer verraten, was die Gebühr im Ausland kostet ? So in der Schweiz zum Beispiel?
> Danke^^



115.- sFr Vierteljährlich für Radio und TV

75 Euro 

Zur Zeit ist aber ne Initiative am Laufen um die Gebühren abzuschaffen. Mal schaun ob die Initiaitve zustandekommt (davon gehe ich aus) und ob sie auch angenommen wird (fraglich).

mfG René


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. September 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Naja es gibt die ganzen Politiktalkshows Maischberger und Anne Will etc., dann gibt es noch die Talkshows Beckmann u. Kerner etc. sowie z.B. das heute Journal und das Morgen Magazin! Außerdem gucke ich Sonntags gerne mal den Tatort (finde ich immer noch besser als diese total unrealistische CSI Sch...) oder Samstags auch mal Wetten Dass. Mal ganz abgesehen von den neuen Digitalen Sendern wo wirklich sehr häufig sehr interessante Dokumentarfilme laufen...
> 
> Ich bin 25 und guck sowas zumindest lieber an als Gerichtssendungen, Frauen Tausch usw. aber gut ist Geschmackssache!
> 
> und @ shadow klar du hast natürlich Recht!




Ich gucke lieber gar kein Fernsehen... außer vielleicht mal Simpsons oder N24 und Phönix und dafür soll ich trotzdem zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie wollten von mir sogar Extra-Geld haben obwohl ich noch zu Hause wohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (11. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sie wollten von mir sogar Extra-Geld haben obwohl ich noch zu Hause wohne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


War es nicht mal so, daß nur das erste Gerät angemeldet werden muß und der Rest der Bande konnte auf eigenen Geräten quasi ganz für lau mitsehen/hören?
Wir mußten damals noch nicht zusätzlich zahlen und seitdem ich raus bin bei Eltern geht die Post der GEZ immer gleich (nach dem üblichen überfliegen) von der Hand in den Müll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. September 2009)

Nun, ich weiß nicht ganz wie es ist aber sie wollte uns für ALLES doppelt zahlen lassen bzw. von mir alles nochmal zahlen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie haben übrigens das selbe nochmal bei meinem Bruder versucht... alles in allem wollten die ALLES von uns 3 mal bezahlt haben... xD


----------



## Sascha_BO (11. September 2009)

Also die alte Masche... einfach mal anschreiben und fordern. Wer genug Schiß vor der GEZ hat (oder blöd genug ist) wird schon zahlen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. September 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "die"? Solltest du CSI meinen, dann guck dir ernsthaft mal einen Münster Tatort an! Aber wie gesagt Geschmackssache!


bezüglich tatort muss man sich nur mal die mittlerweile aufgedeckte vetternwirtschaft was drehbuch und regie angeht angucken. ein insider sagt das es von der miesen qualität her vielen offensichtlichw ard as da ein mateur schreibt und da willst du mir jetzt erzählen csi hat mit ihren dutzenden autoren(deswegen sind übrigens ammi serien IMMER deutlich besser als deutsche) die sichw irklich nen kopp machen müssen damit eine gute folge rauskomtm um ihren job zu behalten schelchter ist als tatort?
das nächste ding hast du selbst schon gesagt private sender richten sich nach zielgruppen aus, das ist richtig, aber nun widersprich mir mal beid er aussage wenn ichs age das die ör die zielgruppe rentner haben. argumente und themen selbst bei den politsendungen sind vorhersehbar und deutlich zur amtierenden regierung zuzuordnen.
unabhängig ist letztens keiner deswegen sollte man sich aus mehreren quellen informieren.

p.s btw: die ör nehmen ein vielfaches der privaten ein und benutzen es nicht um neue fernsehkonzepte zu entwicklen sondern um andere erfolgskonzepte der privaten schlecht zu kopieren oder doch nur wieder die alte kamelle zu bringen, von mir kriegt daher die gez nichts


----------



## Illuminatos (13. September 2009)

hehe sehr schöne Geschichte :-D
Tjaja....die GEZ-Männchen^^  Habe noch nicht GEZahlt und ich habe auch nicht vor, sobald damit anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (13. September 2009)

WHIGGA schrieb:


> Das verschlug selbst mir die Sprache. Stille machte sich im Hausflur breit. Plötzlich traf mich der Hammer der Erkenntnis: Es gibt ein Leben nach dem Gehirntod, der Beweis steht vor dir. Pack den Typen ein und der nächste Nobelpreis ist dir sicher. Ich entschied mich dagegen, denn der gute Mann war sicher nicht stubenrein



Ich lach mich kapput... vor allem an der stelle xD


----------



## Manowar (14. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Misst mal fix in ein Weihnachtsmannkostüm schlüpfen... da kriegste nicht mal mehr einen Flyer. Eine Kutte vom Sensenmann nebst Sense geht auch.
> 
> PS: Ja, ich mag Kostüme.
> 
> ...



Hab ich sogar aufm Schrank liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

